# Tuna/Mullet/Cigar Minnow tubes.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I saw Tuna tubes in action in Panama several years ago. I said to my self, "Self, you are gonna need these one day" then stored it in my memory bank.

Well, the need arose and I made Mullet Tubes. My new little 10' G-3 Jon Boat has no provision for a live well nor a place to put a free standing well without taking up too much room. Soooo, I figured bait tubes to be the answer. I use 12-14" Mullet for Tarpon and big Snook. They gotta be live and really lively is the best.

The plumbing on these tubes directs the flow directly into the fish's mouth. The tube really restricts a bait's ability to move so it doesn't tire itself out by constant swimming and crashing into a bait well's side. I chose a 360gph bilge pump because of adequate flow and minimum cuttent draw. It is fused for 2.5 Amps so it probably only draws about 1 amp. The pump provides 6 gal per minute and a constant flow in the 3 tubes.

I chose 3" PVC drain pipe for the tubes. It is big enough to handle any Mullet I would ever use for Tarpon. One inch or 1-1/4" light wall PVC would be fine for making Cigar minnow tubes. Of course, you'd want a bigger pump to supply many more tubes. For a half dozen tubes, the 360GPH pump would probably work.

From what I am showing, you ought to be able to make a set to fit most any baitfish. If you have further questions, just ask. This ought to be the catsass for a yak.

I wanted to put the tubes on the transom but room and access were a problem. It simply hangs on the gunwale and can be swung aboard for trailering. It is completely out of the water when running or sitting.



Here is how I mountd the bilge pump.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

GREAT job, CaptKen! Definitely an option over a bulky livewell,......especially on a smaller boat!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Never seen anything like that. Pretty cool.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe.....I'm laughing, but you have shown great ingenuity.


----------

